# Race to Sub X in FMC (Weekly)



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

I will post 1 scramble every Saturday. You have a goal, and if you get below it 3 weeks In a row you graduate. No Cube explorer or Insertion Finder. Up to 3 cubes and stickers are fine (WCA rules).

I will have 2 sections. One being 1 hour limit, 1 being all week to get solution. Be sure to specify which you are competing in. Feel free to compete in both.

Round 1 (1 hour limit) scrambles:

R' U' F U2 L R F2 D2 L' U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 B' L' D L' B U2 L2 B' D F' R' U' F

R' U' F B' R2 F L F' U2 B D' L B2 R B2 U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 R D R' U' F

R' U' F B2 U2 R2 B U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F U' L' D B' L R' B' R' U' F

Round 1 (all week) scramble:

R' U' F B' D2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 B F2 U2 F' L' R B L2 U' F2 U' R2 F R' U' F

R' U' F U' B2 U' B2 R2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R' B F2 L' R U' R' B' L' U' R' U' F

R' U' F U2 B2 L' R F2 L' U2 L' R2 D' R' F D U2 L2 D2 B' L' R' U' F


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Up to 3 cubes and stickers are fine (WCA rules).


If I do not have stickers, is using tape fine instead? I do not see it being a problem, but I just wanted to check before I use it. Thanks!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

For sure!


----------



## One Wheel (Apr 9, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> I will post 1 scramble every Saturday.



Why not 3? FMC means count, and if somebody wanted to do only 1 that could count too (although I would set the number of solves to "graduate" higher: at least Mo5, maybe Ao12.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 9, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Why not 3? FMC means count, and if somebody wanted to do only 1 that could count too (although I would set the number of solves to "graduate" higher: at least Mo5, maybe Ao12.


The reason I didn't do it that way was because of the large amount of time it would take. Ill add that also.

New rule: If you do a Mo3 every week you graduate if you get 3 in a row. Or it takes 5 in a row to graduate if you only do 1 solve a week.(must do first scramble)

Sound good?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 15, 2018)

Round 1 Results:
None 

Round 2 Scrambles: Normal rules as above. Ask if you have questions regarding rules.

Round 2 All week:
1. R' U' F U2 D L' B D B2 L' D' L' B' U2 F B2 D2 L2 F' R2 F2 L2 R' U' F
2. R' U' F L' D2 B2 F' U2 F' R2 B' F2 U2 F' D2 R' U' F' R' D2 L' D' B' R' U' F
3. R' U' F U' L' B2 R' U2 L2 D2 L D2 L' D2 B U F2 R' F R' F D' B R' U' F
Round 2 One hour:
1. R' U' F L' F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 L' R B U2 L F D F2 R' B2 U R' U' F
2. R' U' F U2 B2 L2 B L2 U2 B' L2 B U2 F2 L R' B' D2 R D R2 F D2 U R' U' F
3. R' U' F D2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 U B2 D' R2 D2 L' F' R' U' R2 U2 B U' L R' U' F


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 5, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> R' U' F L' F2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 F2 L' R B U2 L F D F2 R' B2 U R' U' F


Hopefully these scrambles are still good, because I just did the first one for the "One hour limit". It is a pretty self-explanatory solution and it was also my back up in case I ran out of time (like I did) so I think that I could have gotten sub 35 or so if I had the time, but in the end it is not to bad.


Spoiler: 38 move FMC solution



U F' U' F U' R U' F2 U2 F2 R L U L' B' U2 F R' B R F - F2L-1 [21/21]
(B2 D' B D' R D R2 B' R B D B') - AB3C [12/33]

Skeleton - U F' U' F U' R U' F2 U2 F2 R L $ U L' B' U2 F R' B R F B D' B' R' B R2 D' R' D B' D B2
Insert at $ - L' D L U' L' D' L U (Cancels 3 moves) [5/38]

Final solution - U F' U' F U' R U' F2 U2 F2 R D L U' L' D' L U2 L' B' U2 F R' B R F B D' B' R' B R2 D' R' D B' D B2 (38 Moves)



Edit:
Round 2
Sub 35 mean and sub 32 Single


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 7, 2018)

I just did the 2nd scramble for the "One hour time limit" and below is the solution. I am pretty happy over all with the solution and I am enjoying FMC a bit at the moment, and for this solution I was happy to get to AB4C in just 24 moves.

Round 2 - 2nd scramble for the "one hour time limit".
Sub 35 mean and 32 single



Spoiler: 32 move FMC solution for the 2nd 1 hour time limit



U2 F R' B R' D R2 D' - 2X2X2 [8/8]
L U L' - 2X2X3 [3/11]
(F2 U R U' R' U F U F2 U' R U R') - AB4C [13/24]

1st Skeleton - U2 F R' B R' $ D R2 D' L U L' R U' R' U F2 U' F' U' R U R' U' F2 [24 Moves]

Insert at $ L D R2 D' L' D R2 D' (cancels 8 moves)

2nd Skeleton - U2 F R' B R' L D R2 & D' U L' R U' R' U F2 U' F' U' R U R' U' F2

Insert at & - x D' R U' R' D R U R' x'

Final solution - U2 F R' B R' L D R2 x D' R U' R' D R U R' x' D' U L' R U' R' U F2 U' F' U' R U R' U' F2 (32 moves)



@Duncan Bannon is there a way that you would like us to post the solutions?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 8, 2018)

Hey @Duncan Bannon Some things came up, so if it is okay with you I am still planning on doing the last "one hour limit" scramble, but I will not be able to get to it until later today. Thanks.

I will edit this post later once I do the scramble.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 16, 2018)

Round 2
Sub 35 mean and 32 single
3rd "one hour" limit solution: (33 moves) Really bad insertions


Spoiler: 33 move solution



D' L D2 B' R2 B2 R' 2X2X2 [7/7]
(D' L2 D2 L') - 2X2X3 [4/11] (This inverse cancels 2 moves)
R D R' D' R D R2 B R D' - AB5C [10/21]

1st Skeleton - D' L D2 B' R2 B2 # D R' D' R D R2 B R *D' L D2 L2 D [19/19]

Insert at # - F' L F R F' L' F R' (cancels 0)

2nd Skeleton- D' L D2 B' R2 B2 F' L F R F' L' F R' D R' $ D' R D R2 B R D' L D2 L2 D [8/27]
Insert at $ - R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 (Cancels 2 moves)

Final solution - D' L D2 B' R2 B2 F' L F R F' L' F R' D R2 U R D2 R' U' R D R D R2 B R D' L D2 L2 D (33 moves)



So after all three attempts the mean is a 34.33! So it is a sub 35 mean which was my goal but I did not get the single.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 18, 2018)

@cubeshepherd do you want to have to get both of your goals to count as a 1/3?

I will now try to keep this up.

*New rule:
New rule: If you do a Mo3 every week you graduate if you get 3 in a row. Or it takes 5 in a row to graduate if you only do 1 solve a week.(must do first scramble)*
Round 1 Results:
@cubeshepherd - Sub 35 - Mo3 was 34.33 - 1/3

Round 2 Scrambles (1 hour)
1. R' U' F L D2 L2 F B U2 L B' D F U2 B' R2 B' R2 L2 F' L2 U2 R' U' F
2. R' U' F B2 L2 B2 D U R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 R F2 U' B' F' R' U' R2 B' D2 R' U' F
3. R' U' F D2 R2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D' U' R2 U' F U R' U' B' F' D2 B2 R' D R' U' F

Round 2 Scrambles (All week)
1. R' U' F U B2 R2 U' L2 R2 U' B2 D2 R2 U B' L' R2 U B' U F2 R' B2 F' R' U' F
2. R' U' F U2 L' U2 L' U R' D2 L' B U B2 D F2 B2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F R' U' F
3. R' U' F L2 R2 D' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D L2 D' L B L U' L' F' U' B2 R F2 R' U' F


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @cubeshepherd do you want to have to get both of your goals to count as a 1/3?


I do not know. I am torn as to know if getting the mean and single should count or just the mean because that shows you where you are averaging, and the single is just there to see if you can get it more for fun/try to get, but if you do not then no big deal. I think that in the end getting the mean is what matters more the both the single and mean, but I really do not care or know what would be the best way to go.

What are your thoughts on that?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 18, 2018)

Yup, I agree. I would say just the mean, but because you said that, I figured I would ask. Ill count it as 1/3


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 18, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Yup, I agree. I would say just the mean, but because you said that, I figured I would ask. Ill count it as 1/3


Cool and thank for asking. I will try to get the first scramble done today...not that anyone really cares


----------

